# Hush Puppies



## queteepie (Jun 12, 2008)

This one never fails:

*Hush Puppies*
The story goes that folks frying fish would drop bits of corn meal into the hot oil and throw them to the hound dogs to keep them quiet and away from the kettle of fish. A true Southern delicacy. 

2 cups self-rising cornmeal
2 cups self-rising flour
1 1/2 teaspoons sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1 large onion  grated
2 cups buttermilk
1 large egg
Peanut oil for frying

In a large Dutch oven, pour enough peanut oil to cover the bottom to a depth of 4 inches. Using a deep-fat frying thermometer, heat the oil to 375 degrees.
While the oil is heating, in a large mixing bowl, mix together corn meal, flour, salt, pepper, and sugar.. Stir in onion.
 In a separate bowl, whisk together  buttermilk and egg. Slowly add to flour mixture, whisking just enough to combine. 
Drop batter by level tablespoonfuls in to oil. Fry in batches 5 to 7 minutes or until golden. Drain on paper towels. 
Makes 5 dozen.


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks for the recipe well give it a try


----------



## goat (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks QueT.  Believe it or not, a good hush puppy recipe is hard to come by.  I will sure try this one.


----------



## bertjo44 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks QTP. I have tried hushpuppies a couple of times but they were too greasy. I assume my oil wasn't hot enough. I'll give your recipe a try. I had heard that tale about how they got their name, sounds better than hushhoundoggy.


----------



## jro6868 (Jun 12, 2008)

I also make hush puppies on a regular basis. I am quite creative in the kitchen, and have used Jiffy Cornbread mix as my base, and add anything from paprika, chili powder, cayenne, onion powder (you get the point). Try adding some fresh corn (cut off the cob) of canned corn along with the onions. I fish a lot, and they go great with some fresh fried walleye or bluegill fillets. One of my favorite side dishes.

QueT - I will be using your recipe the next time I have a fish fry, thanks.


----------



## racemonkey (Jun 12, 2008)

My mom and I made some hushpuppies last week with the recipie on the bag of corn meal mix. It was terrible. So thank you so much!


----------

